# Fast Turn Signal Blinking



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

how do you get fast turn signals(front and rear) on 92 nissan sentra SE ? is it just wiring or do i have to replace the lights ?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

AFAIK you'd have to change the blinker relay to one that blinks faster.


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

*okay new question*

how do you change the blinker relay..where is that located ?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't know for sure, it's probably under the dash somewhere, maybe one of the relays next to the fuse panel. I'll check when I get home and can look at my FSM. I don't know how you'd go about finding a relay that will blink faster and plug right in where the OEM one was. You might be able to make an adjustable timed relay work in it's place, but, again, it likely won't plug right into the socket where the OEM one went. That's about the best I can do. I'll let you know which relay it is and where it's at.


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

*cool*

thanks alot


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i think i've seen some type of box you can buy to adjust the speed of the blinkers. I'll need to look through my collection of import magazines to find it though. I personally want signal lights that blink like strobe lights. wonder would i get caught if i brought one of those 15 dollar strobe light kits from advance and put the orange sleeve over them.


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

www.hyperflasher.com ... i just found this website...damn they have the rapid blinker relay boxes for all sentras but pre 95 . what the hell...guess i still need help..thanks everyone whos responded


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

haha all i did to my b13 to get fast blinkers was cut the ground wire on the left and right blinker, and then it worked. you do not have to worry about cutting the back because once you cut the front then the back will work too.


----------

